# Help from Crackers



## UP'er (Oct 16, 2004)

*#2*

#2


----------



## UP'er (Oct 16, 2004)

*and #3*

#3


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Up'er

why you posting this in the History section where do you buy them stripes at hehe

this is really funny,,,hehe

I'm going to go tell on you


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

He forgot to post the credit card number....


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey Matt....

Are you trying to say that if you don't get some mods then the bow is "AT History"?????? 


The Hood ratted you out bro. You need a nap


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> i had to put calamine lotion in the groove


Isn't that a Navy thing?


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

*i had to put calamine lotion in the groove*

I'm starting wonder about this Upper dude hehe


----------



## UP'er (Oct 16, 2004)

*hey why not?*

well...no one ever comes in there, and if crackers had a working e-mail (tried four different ones!) i wouldent have to go to extremes. 
man...knockin on a guy thats tryin to support and buy from other AT members, how low can you get?   
and the calimine lotion....thats MY BUSINESS


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

All taken care of, parts are on the way


----------

